# Colazione con schizofrenia e stigma (di sto cazzo)



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2015)

Stamattina mi sono svegliata con  Mattia che urlava come un indemoniato.
Mi sono messa a sedere sul letto con il cuore in gola, indecisa se stavo ancora sognando oppure....
-VOI NON CAPITE UNO CAZZO DI NIENTE, MALEDETTI VOI!-  e il resto incapibile, considerato che parlava in napulese stretto.
Mi sono alzata e diretta verso la sua voce.
Era in cucina, al cellulare ed era talmente fuori di testa, che nemmeno mi ha vista.
Mi sono fatta piccola, messo su il caffè, mentre lui continuava a parlare e urlare con mammà sua, girando per casa come un leone in gabbia.
Uno dei suo fratelli ha la schizofrenia, chi mi legge già sa. Qualche anno fa ebbe la sua prima crisi psicotica in centro città e in quel frangente, visto che io c'ero già passata con la genitrice, riuscimmo a fargli fare un TSO, nonostante mammà (sua) mi volasse addosso dicendo che suo figlio non stava male, era solo arrabbiato per qualcosa:unhappy:
Quel giorno, me lo ricordo come se fosse ieri.
Il tutto iniziò a mezzogiorno, per finire con un TSO alle otto di sera.
Ero sola. Sola con Mattia a gestire la situazione, una situazione in cui erano anni che sostenevo che "Paolo" avesse grossi problemi e tutti (Mattia compreso) a rispondermi a muso duro che se io avevo vissuto da sempre con i matti, non è che tutti lo fossero.
E io a spiegare a quella banda di ignoranti totali, che appunto perchè ero vissuta con i matti, avevo e ho, una certa famigliarità con loro.
Oltre ad avere una scolarizzazione e una forma mentis in grado di non fermarmi allo stigma ma di andare oltre.
Perle ai porci.
Per loro la malattia psichiatrica è tabù.
Quindi anni a sotterrare. Difendere. Sbeffeggiare chi, come me, tentava di farli ragionare.

Quasi un mese dopo Paolo uscì dall'ospedale psichiatrico e cominciò a parlare con me, sfondando quel muro omertoso di anni.
Ma appunto. Parlava solo con me e un po' con Mattia, che intanto aveva resettato il cervello e davanti ad una diagnosi senza se e senza ma (schizofrenia paranoide cronicizzata) aveva deciso di informarsi e capire che cazzo fosse sta schizofrenia.
Paolo iniziò un percorso psichiatrico. Si curava. Le sue fisse sparivano lentamente, non tutte, ma lui era diverso.
Questo paradiso durò circa un anno, un anno in cui quell'idiota totale di mia suocera, continuava a negare tutto, arrivando a convincere Paolo a smettere di curarsi.
E si.
Liti su liti. Con me e Mattia, gli unici due della grande famiglia napulè, ad avere capito che lo stigma sociale poteva andare a fanculo e Paolo aveva bisogno di essere curato.
Io e mia suocera abbiamo avuto scontri molto duri in merito, talmente duri che dalla mia bocca sono uscite davvero cose pessime.
Di cui non mi pento ovviamente, perchè l'ignoranza di quel tipo non la sopporto.
Mattia ad un certo punto mi disse di mollarla.
Lui si era arreso.
Che lo facessi anche io.
Cosa potevamo fare con Paolo?
Niente. Viveva e vive con i suoi, dietro ad una cortina di ferro di menzogne e negazione.
Ho visto nell'ultimo anno Paolo peggiorare sempre di più.
Piccoli segni, ma per me enormi.
Sempre più chiuso in casa, uscendo solo per andare a lavorare.
Niente più cellulare, perchè qualcuno ascolta le conversazioni.
Tasche piene di fogli, perchè qualcuno entra in casa e può leggerli.
Tre cassaforti da banca, con dentro tutte le buste paga, perchè la mia azienda entra in casa di notte e le ruba.
Una settimana fa ricoverano il figlio della sorella di quell'idiota di mia suocera, a Napoli.
TSO, diagnosi: Schizofrenia paranoide cronicizzata, con l'aggravante che questo cugino, sente le voci che gli dicono di uccidere, e lui è pure aggressivo. (i suoi genitori sono anni che girano in casa con il coltello in tasca per difendersi da un eventuale aggressione)
Ovviamente, anche quel ramo della famiglia, nasconde tutto, dicendo che la causa sono ipotetiche droghe e il figlio non è malato.

Ieri Paolo è svenuto in camera da letto, camera naturalmente chiusa a chiave, e per entrare abbiamo dovuto sfondare la porta.
Io per una volta, me ne sono tirata fuori.
Vedevo Paolo, bianco come un cencio, e mi è venuta una tale rabbia in corpo, che ho dovuto uscire di casa, o avrei picchiato mia suocera e suocero.

Ho visto anche Mattia provato, e ieri sera mentre mangiavamo al Burger king, mi ha detto che ora, dopo tanti anni, capisce fino in fondo la mia decisione di tranciare ogni rapporto con la genitrice e mio fratello.
Ha capito che è una questione di sopravvivenza.
Che non puoi continuare a farti uccidere giorno per giorno da persone che "non ci sono", e dove intorno nessuno fa niente.
E la lotta è solo tua, passando pure per cattivi e stronzi.
Ieri per Mattia è stato uno sparti acque.
Come me, anni fa, ha scelto lui e non la famigghia.

Stamattina mia suocera gli ha telefonato, nel suo delirio.
Gli ha detto che Paolo non è malato mentale ( la parola schizofrenia dalla sua bocca non è mai uscita), che si fa le canne (come l'altro schizofrenico giù a Napoli) ed è colpa di Mattia e mia unhappy  che siamo per la liberalizzazione delle droghe leggere.
Mattia è esploso.
Gliene ha dette di tutti i colori, con l'altra che, con la forza dell'ignoranza più becera e sub normale, sosteneva tutt altro, insinuando (come al solito) che il mio lavaggio del cervello lo facesse prendere lucciole per lanterne.
La telefonata è finita a schifio, con Mattia che in perfetto italiano le ha detto.
-Tu non sei una madre, sei un assassina-
E ha messo giù il telefono.

Ho versato il caffè e mi sono seduta vicino a lui dicendogli.
-Siamo in due. Affronteremo tutto. Come abbiamo già fatto. -
E l'ho visto con gli occhi pieni di lacrime. Per la terza volta in eoni di convivenza.
L ho visto tremare. L'ho abbracciato.
E abbiamo pianto.
Come due bambini. Abbracciati. Con i gatti che ci saltavano addosso, sentendo che qualcosa non andava e ci facevano sentire la loro vicinanza.
-Io non so se riesco a rivivere giorni come il primo TSO.-
-Non ti preoccupare. Ci sono io. La donna dei TSO. E se non stai attento il prossimo sei tu. Ti faccio ingabbiare e risolvo il problema.-
Ha sorriso. Io anche.
-Siamo vicini ad un altra crisi psicotica di Paolo vero?-
Ho annuito -Mi sa di si. Vedo i segni.-
Ha sorriso ancora -Molto horror...-
E io - Beh, sicuramente non è una commedia.-
Silenzio.
-Questa volta se la smazzano loro.-
-No Mattia...non potranno farcela.-
Mi ha guardata con i suoi occhioni scuri che sembrano di velluto, mi ha passato l'indice sul collo e poi la linea della mandibola, abbracciandomi di nuovo stretta.
Avevo il suo alito caldo sul collo nudo, inframmezzato da tanti piccoli bacetti leggeri - Non possiamo di nuovo farci carico di tutto il delirio dopo, se poi a casa distruggono tutto remando contro e negando tutto. Io non mi faccio più massacrare.-
-Sei arrabbiato adesso, non prendere decisioni. Secondo me prima che Paolo abbia una crisi psicotica grave passano un paio di mesi. Sono i cambiamenti di stagione che accelerano alcune cose.-
-No, non hai capito. Basta. Ora anche Sebastiano a Napoli. Sono tutti a farsi forza negando. Il muro di omertà ora diventerà invalicabile e tu sai che ho ragione.-
Non ho saputo cosa rispondere, ma ho continuato ad abbracciarlo stretto.
Siamo rimasti così altri minuti, con sempre i gatti addosso, finchè si sciolto dall'abbraccio.
-Vado dai miei.- ha detto serissimo. E mi è venuto un brivido.
-No. Non adesso.-
-Si, adesso. Perchè bisogna mettere la parola fine a questo massacro. Tu l'hai fatto e sei rifiorita. Lo devo fare. Per me e per noi.-
-Mattia ascolta...-
-No.-
Tremava di rabbia. Non l'ho fermato quando è uscito di casa.
Ora sono qui.
Da sola.
Ancora in pigiama. Con un peso sul cuore inenarrabile.
E aspetto che torni.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Ti faccio compagnia...se vuoi.

Ho una tazza di caffè gigante...sigarette...e anche i miei gatti mi si rotolano addosso quando sentono che qualcosa non va.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2015)

ipazia;bt10641 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti faccio compagnia...se vuoi.
> 
> Ho una tazza di caffè gigante...sigarette...e anche i miei gatti mi si rotolano addosso quando sentono che qualcosa non va.



Non risponde nemmeno ai messaggi. Ne ho scritti due.
Un ti amo e il secondo un "respira e non fare distruzioni nucleari".
Prima di uscire mi ha detto che sarebbe tornato per mezzogiorno e mezza.
Ovviamente non sarà cosi.
Ora sono in cucina con pure io una tazza di caffè gigante e sto pensando a cosa fare per pranzo.
Cazzo che ansia.
Non è buono che sia da solo, perché...
BAH. Non lo so. Forse meglio così.
Non ho manco una canna maledizione.

Sono nel mio mese ripulitura droga.

Che faccio, lo chiamo?

Paura


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Marzo 2015)

Tebe;bt10642 ha detto:
			
		

> Non risponde nemmeno ai messaggi. Ne ho scritti due.
> Un ti amo e il secondo un "respira e non fare distruzioni nucleari".
> Prima di uscire mi ha detto che sarebbe tornato per mezzogiorno e mezza.
> Ovviamente non sarà cosi.
> ...


 io proverei a chiamare, e mi farei una nuova tazza di caffè.


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2015)

Porca miseria. Non ho il coraggio di chiamarlo.
Sarà nel mezzo del delirio global. 
E la sua gatta appena lui è uscito, ha voluto uscire anche lei.
L habseguito fino in macchina e ora è sullo zerbino e non entra.
Mi faccio un nescafè e poi aspetto fino all una.
E chiamo.
Mi sento proprio inutile.
E forse meglio che non sia con lui.
Avrei messo le mani addosso a quella decerebrata di sua madre.
Nel frattempo cucino.
Parlo da sola.
Scrivo qui.
(In effetti guardo anche su YouTube  autopsie mediche e scene del crimine reali, ma ormai già sapete che mi rilassa.)


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Tebe;bt10642 ha detto:
			
		

> Non risponde nemmeno ai messaggi. Ne ho scritti due.
> Un ti amo e il secondo un "respira e non fare distruzioni nucleari".
> Prima di uscire mi ha detto che sarebbe tornato per mezzogiorno e mezza.
> Ovviamente non sarà cosi.
> ...


Ovviamente il mezzogiorno e mezzo non è una stima attendibile

Ma lui non è da solo...solo che alcune cose serve farle mentre la compagnia è a distanza...

E non lo chiamare..che se sta combattendo con la madre negante si distrae!!

Poi tanto arriva lui e racconta...

bevessi...col caffè a volte un buon allungo non è malaccio...


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2015)

Non è ancora tornato.
Non chiamo. 
Ma l allungo....tipo cognac?
Sono astemia in casa c è solo quello.
Courvoisier, che Mattia ama e ogni tanto glielo compro.



Quando torna a casa mi trova sdraiata ubriaca.
:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2015)

Nel frattempo sto cuocendo la frittata di spinaci, andare il "sugo" di salmone fresco e carciofi e ho deciso di fare le penne mais e riso.
Hanno un inquietante color arancione.


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Tebe;bt10646 ha detto:
			
		

> Non è ancora tornato.
> Non chiamo.
> Ma l allungo....tipo cognac?
> Sono astemia in casa c è solo quello.
> ...


buonissimo!!!!! 

potresti anche fare la fighissima, bicchiere da cognac, cognac e caffè...e ti aggiri per casa con fare sublime!!


----------



## ipazia (8 Marzo 2015)

Tebe;bt10647 ha detto:
			
		

> Nel frattempo sto cuocendo la frittata di spinaci, andare il "sugo" di salmone fresco e carciofi e ho deciso di fare le penne mais e riso.
> Hanno un inquietante color arancione.


io sto decidendo se vincere o meno la pigrizia che mi ha messa a cazzeggiare sul divano con la stufa accesa e i gatti sparsi intorno!!!


----------



## Tebe (8 Marzo 2015)

Tornato ora.
Ha parcheggiato la macchina in derapata.
Vado.
Poi torno.


----------

